# help me choose!



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

My ten gallon tank is almost at the end of the cycling process, and during that time I have been going back and forth about what kind of fish I want in it. 

I have now decided that it will be either neon tetras OR endlers (all males). I want one type of fish and I don't want to breed any.

Which would you pick, and how many?

Here's the tank during the first week of setup (it has a few more plants now of the same kind).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

5 neon's wold be cool but unless you put ammonia in there you are not done cycling you have to cycle with ammonia the bacteria do not establish without food.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd do a bunch of endlers, they are more unique than neons.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Endlers he can not get those only hybrids it is almost impossible to get a pure blooded one schooling is interesting.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well if they are not planning on breeding, there is not point in getting pure ones. xD You can buy pure ones, just so you know.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Well if they are not planning on breeding, there is not point in getting pure ones. xD You can buy pure ones, just so you know.


It is a lot more work like you need to check a registery plus purebreds are very expensive and it is a waste to buy a purebred of and endangered species if you do not breed them.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Endlers would be nice and colorful and look great in that tank - maybe 1/2 dozen or so.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, I don't see what's wrong with not purebred ones...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Well, I don't see what's wrong with not purebred ones...


Yeah I bought a hybrid to strengthen my guppy colony genetic diversity and hoping certain features of there's like faster breeding rate go into future breeding rate go too the next generation.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

One vote for neons and two votes for endlers! I am leaning towards endlers myself. I was planning on getting more than a half dozen of whichever I choose though. I thought I'd get five to start and then add another four once the tank adjusted to the bioload.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

inuudo said:


> One vote for neons and two votes for endlers! I am leaning towards endlers myself. I was planning on getting more than a half dozen of whichever I choose though. I thought I'd get five to start and then add another four once the tank adjusted to the bioload.


You could also make a school of the different strains like diamond head normal lemon or 5 of endlers for top 5 neon's for middle.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I toyed around with having a couple of different kinds of fish in the tank but have moved away from that idea. It's a small tank, and I think it would make more of an impact to have just the one species in it. (And maybe a snail later on.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

what about 5 neon's or endlers of different strains?


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

Nope. Not interested. I want all neon tetras or all endlers of the same strain.

(edit: I'm not 100% sure that I'll be able to distinguish strains that have similar markings. What I really want is a group of fish with the same kind of colouration or patterning.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is your preference.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How hard is your water. If hard, mine goes to endlers, if soft, mine goes to neons. But endlers are more interesting. LOL


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

My pH is 6.4. I haven't measured GH and KH since the first couple of days because I have only the test strips.

So, neons would be better in that pH? I have been leaning much more towards endlers. 

My test readings this morning:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Livebearers won't do too swell in that water.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

Ah, well. That seals it, then. I want to have a healthy environment for happy fish. Neons, it is.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

inuudo said:


> Ah, well. That seals it, then. I want to have a healthy environment for happy fish. Neons, it is.


 Awesome! I can't wait to see pics of the tank with the neons in it!


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's a bad photo of part of the tank :-D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

YAY! AWESOME!
Where'd you find those rocks?


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

PetSmart. They're lava rocks.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ohh! Very pretty!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

that's awesome! love the neons.


----------

